# pic request... 10 months and full grown pic TY



## Lvis (Mar 4, 2010)

just wanted to get a pic of a male at 10 months and then another when hes full grown, wanted to get an idea of how much my dog will fill out (hes 10 months old)


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

it depends on the lines, bully apbt ? bloodlines, ect even litter mates will be diff so a pic of any 1 male wont really be a good estimate as to yours. I wouldnt be in such a rush to see him grow it happens fast enough already then you be thinkin back i wish he was small again lmao.


----------



## Lvis (Mar 4, 2010)

no papers, hes blue as so was his father that i never saw, mother was a white fairly musclar apbt, he is more of the apbt build...... probabbly doesnt help any


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

If he's APBT style then he might not be any bigger than 40-60lbs. But like Angel said even a line known for small game dogs can throw a larger dog out occasionally. How much does your pup weigh now? How tall is he at the whithers?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

blue is just a color so that doesnt help much either lol , hard to tell , if you saw the parents you can guess from that but still its not always accurate , might just have to wait n see.


----------



## nando87 (Sep 2, 2010)

I am also interested in some pics. My pup is 9mo now. I know there are alot of variables on how much they will grow but it would be nice to just see some pics as examples.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

He was 9 months in this pic and he weighed around 78-80 pounds.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Here is some ones litter of show APBT's at 10 months


----------



## nando87 (Sep 2, 2010)

Those are some really nice looking dogs! especially for 10mo.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

2 are Ch's one is a GRCH and the other two are close to championing. They are out of
TOPLINE KENNELS - WELCOME TO OUR HOME ON THE WEB!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok here you go here's my boy at around 10 months.

















And a week or so ago, we turns 2 years old on the 31st









This pic is about a month or two old but you can really see the change in muscle in this one


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

My redboy/patrick bitch is only around 25lbs she is 9.5 months


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

This is Kaos at one year old-just under by a week. He hasn't gained that much weight lately which is fine. Hes only 15mths old now so I have nothing else to show you. He weighs 70lbs. I have other pics when he was younger, but that wont help you either. Im pretty sure at this point Kaos will maybe get 1in taller-maybe, and maybe a few like not more then 5lbs. The dog that is white is Ice. He is 6 years old but weighs the same as my blue fat tay, and is a bit taller n less stocky then Kaos. Oh and Kaos is half bully half apbt.

They seem to stop growing up, and grow more out around this age.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

these 5 pictures were taken on the same day. (Gargamel was 9months and 3 weeks old) 

I think its really difficult to tell how big or what not a pup is from a picture. To me, he looks like puppy, old dog and fully grown and they are literally hours apart. (and 2 different cameras, that also makes a big difference).


----------



## P_RsMaxx (Feb 27, 2010)

Its hard to compare since all dogs will grow differently. I now know my boy Max is going to be a short one. Either way post a current pic to see him LVIS. I am about to snap some pictures of Max in a few minutes and will post them soon after.

Disregard, I just saw your other post with pics. Sorry!!


----------

